# mobiles Internet



## Perfektionist (21 Juli 2009)

Hi,

vielleicht hab ich nicht die richtigen Suchbegriffe eingegeben - dann helft mir geschwind (bitte!). -Danke-  (ja, ich meine Links auf Threads, wo das schon bis zur Erschöpfung durchgekaut wurde  ).

OK, meine Frage (oder erst mal ein wenig Vorspiel*ROFL*): Ich hab vor rund zwei Wochen mir mal bei meinem Lieblingslieferanten t-mobile das Web'n'walk-Angebot angeschaut - und festgestellt, dass das an meinem Lieblings-Ferienort in UMTS-Geschwindigkeit verfügbar ist. Bei O2 - Fehlanzeige. (ja, natürlich kann ich dort auch mit Fonic surfen, aber eben nur mit ISDN-Geschwindigkeit). Also ich los, und am Samstag nun endlich das Web'n'walk im T-Com-Shop rausgelassen (Day-Flat, "mann, haben Sie ein Glück, das letzte Paket - wir verkaufen grad so viel ...").

Heute bin ich bei Aldi rein - und - ja --- bitte um Entschuldigung --- hmmmm, der gleiche Stick, nur ohne SIM-Lock (aber anderer Software) ja, also spontan unbändige Neugierde (Dayflat 2€ statt 5€) hmmmm..... das Ding muss mit (natürlich incl. Aldi-Talk).

Und ich bin positiv überrrascht: an meinem Heimat-Wohnort, da ist doch tatsächlich UMTS-Geschwindigkeit verfügbar (zugegeben - von fünf Feldstärkestufen erreicht e+ nur zwei, T-Mobile dagegen drei).

Aber wollen wir (ich) mal zur Fragestellung kommen:

- habt ihr mobiles Internet (UMTS oder GPRS oder -jawasweissichnoch-)?

- wofür benutzt Ihr es (sehr naheliegend: VPN. oder sehr allgemein: man will ja online sein  )?

- welchen Anbieter (neudeutsch: "Provider") habt Ihr gewählt?

- und wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit ihm (Netzabdeckung / Geschwindigkeit)?


lg vom Perfektionisten, der sich gerade fragt, ob er den/die richtigen Mobilanbieter für mobiles Internet ausgewählt hat


----------



## doublecee (22 Juli 2009)

frag ma lorenz25xx ...der is hellauf begeistert von dem aldi-stick *ROFL*


----------



## Pontifex (22 Juli 2009)

Hab mir Testweise mal den N24 Surf Stick zugelegt.
Muss sagen funktioniert sehr gut. 3,6 Mbit. Zwar nicht immer, aber
öfter als gedacht.


----------



## Cerberus (22 Juli 2009)

Habe mir vor mehreren Monaten den Huawei-Internet-Usb-Stick von Vodafone zugelegt.
Und siehe da, plötzlich konnte ich über UMTS mit mehreren MBit/s ins Internet. Über die normale Telekom-Verbindung war bisher nur ISDN möglich. Ist ein scheißgeiles Gefühl wenn man für 100 MB nun weniger als 10 Min zum downloaden braucht (Auf der alten Leitung wäre das Stunden gegangen).
Was allerdings aufgefallen ist, die Verbindung ist vom Wetter abhängig. Wenns mal wieder aus Kübeln regnet (was zum Glück nur selten vorkommt) bin ich wieder auf ISDN-Geschwindigkeit. Allerdings läuft das Vodafone-Internet dabei sehr viel stabiler als das normale ISDN. Ein Grund für die wetterabhängige Geschwindigkeit ist aber sicher auch, dass ich am Arsch der Welt wohne (Man hat in ca 75% des Orts keinen Handy-Empfang, ist aber auch sehr angenehm.)


----------



## eYe (22 Juli 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> - habt ihr mobiles Internet (UMTS oder GPRS oder -jawasweissichnoch-)?


Ja nutze UMTS über den T-Mobile USB Stick mit zweiter SIM Karte



> - wofür benutzt Ihr es (sehr naheliegend: VPN. oder sehr allgemein: man will ja online sein  )?


Immer nur für relativ wichtige Dinge, Emails, Updates oder Datenblätter auf der Baustelle



> - welchen Anbieter (neudeutsch: "Provider") habt Ihr gewählt?



T-Mobil weil es über meine Handyrechnung abgebucht wird. Habe keinerlei speziellen Tarif sondern zahle nach Minutenabrechnung, so wurde mir das zumindstens mal gesagt ^^
Nutze das Ganze vielleicht 1-2x pro Woche für ein paar Minuten und es ist mir auf der Rechnung nie besonders ins Auge gefallen.



> - und wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit ihm (Netzabdeckung / Geschwindigkeit)?


 
Netzabdeckung ist da wo ich mich herumtreibe (Europaweit) bisher immer astrein gewesen, jedesmal UMTS.


----------



## jabba (22 Juli 2009)

Hab den Huawei von base seit ein paar Monaten.

Da ich mich nie mit der Materie beschäftigt hatte , war für mich UMTS das schnelle. Denkste... HSDPA und das unterstützt Base nicht.

Abdeckung nur in Großstädten und einzelen Gebieten UMTS sonst GPRS.
Da ich das aber nur brauche um E-Mail abzurufen und Faxe (per-Mail) zu empfangen wars bis jetzt OK.
Empfang in der industriellen Umgebung oft eingeschränkt. Für den Huawei hab ich ein 2m USB Kabel dabei, dann klebe ich den irgenwo hin wo empfang ist.
Bei meinem Toshiba hab ich ein Modem integriert , aber der Empfang ist saumäßig.
Vor kurzem hat die Huawei Software den Geist aufgegeben. Krieg die nicht mehr ans laufen. Support fürn A.. Hab dann bei Huawei ein Update geladen mit dem Erfolg das jetzt alles in Englisch ist, und meine Base Zugangsdaten weg waren. Hat aber alles nix gebracht. Auf der zweiten Partition läuft er aber normal weiter.


----------



## Perfektionist (22 Juli 2009)

Huawei scheint wohl derzeit die Standard-Hardware zu sein - nur die mitgelieferte Software variiert.

was hatte Lori für Theater mit seinem Aldi Stick?

N24 = Vodafone, wie ich grad ergoogelt habe ...

hmmm...., Alditalk und Base, das ist e-Plus. na, dann ziehe ich mich mal warm an. Gut, was mir relativ klar ist: UMTS ist mit e-plus nur in Ballungsräumen möglich. Mein Heimatort ist gerade so an der Grenze zum Ballungsraum Stuttgart. Da hätte es mich nicht gewundert, wenn es mit e-plus dort kein UMTS gegeben hätte. Wovor ich nun ein wenig Angst bekommen habe: vor der bei e-plus zum Stick beigelegten Software .

Na, ja, in eineinhalb Wochen gehts auf Montage nach MV. In eine Gegend, wo T-Mobile nicht UMTS anbietet. Da kann ich dann meinen ersten persönlichen Praxistest machen ...

EDIT: habe gerade nach der dortigen Vodafone-Netzabdeckung geschaut. Hat Vodafone an der A20 entlang das bessere Netz?


----------



## thomass5 (22 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich nutze Huawei mit ALDITALK.
Da vorher ne Vodafone EXPRESSCARD in dem Rechner steckte, gabs einige Einrichtungsprobleme. Erst das händische Entfernen aller VODAFONE Reste brachte Erfolg. Ansonsten Gute schnelle Verbindungen, wo I-Phones nur langsamins Netz kommen *ROFL* Verwendung: privat, wenn kein Internet anderweitig verfügbar ist. Die Dayflat von O2 buchbar auf Prepaidkarte ist auch i.O.
Thomas


----------



## OHGN (23 Juli 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> EDIT: habe gerade nach der dortigen Vodafone-Netzabdeckung geschaut. Hat Vodafone an der A20 entlang das bessere Netz?


Die beste UMTS-Netzabdeckung in MeckVopo und Nordbrandenburg bietet definitiv Vodafone. Selbst in vielen Kleinstädten ist die UMTS-Abdeckung gegeben. T-Mobile beschränkt sich eher auf die "Großstädte" wie Neubrandenburg, Schwerin etc.
Ich selbst nutze noch kein mobiles Internet, aber Schilderungen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis zur Folge soll man mit Vodafone hier gut beraten sein.


----------



## TimoK (25 Juli 2009)

n24 = VOdafone

Das schöne ist die Kostenkontrolle. Ich nutz das Teil für " nur mal eben", da dann nicht direkt ne Tagespauschale anfällt, sondern nach Stunden abgerechnet wird, ist das ganze sehr übersichtlich. 

Übrigends: 12 Stunden für 3 €, sehr bezahlbarer Preis... Alternativ gibt es eine Stunde für einen Euro, das war für mich einiges günstiger als bei T-Mobile...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Homer79 (26 Juli 2009)

hallo,

habe auch den huawei in verbindung mit vodafone...bei uns zu hause, wofürs eigentlich ist, ist wunderbar, zumal es eine super alternative zum "nicht dsl" bei uns ist. ausserhalb hatte ichs nur einmal auf dem darss mit, dort gings fast gar nicht...schade...egal bei uns im elbtal gehts wunderbar...


----------



## magmaa (28 Juli 2009)

Wenn man ne Internet flat für das Handy hat kann man dann auch mit dem Laptop benutzen? Oder ist man zwingend auf diesen USB Stick angewiesen?


----------



## TimoK (29 Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen,

es kommt ganz auf den Tarif an! Es gibt von T-Mobile z.B. eine Internetflat, mit der man NICHT mit Laptop surfen kann/darf etc. Dafür gibt es eine teurere Variante, die das ermöglicht. 

Ich würd an deiner Stelle einfach mal das Kleingedruckte zur Internetflat lesen, da steht so etwas meist drin....

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Ralle (29 Juli 2009)

TimoVoss schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> es kommt ganz auf den Tarif an! Es gibt von T-Mobile z.B. eine Internetflat, mit der man NICHT mit Laptop surfen kann/darf etc. Dafür gibt es eine teurere Variante, die das ermöglicht.
> 
> ...



Aber noch kann man damit mit dem Laptop surfen (wurde mir von jemandem berichtet), T-Mobile hat es nicht gesperrt. UMTS kann man aber vergessen, geht nicht, ist ebend langsam!


----------



## Proxy (29 Juli 2009)

magmaa schrieb:


> Wenn man ne Internet flat für das Handy hat kann man dann auch mit dem Laptop benutzen? Oder ist man zwingend auf diesen USB Stick angewiesen?



Ja kannst du ich hab z.b. von O2 ein Paket 100MB im Monat (reicht vollkommen) und wenn ich es mal brauche steck ich es mit den Datenkabel ans Laptop und surf wie daheim am Netz


----------



## magmaa (30 Juli 2009)

Und was kost der Spaß?


----------



## Proxy (30 Juli 2009)

Also das Paket kostet 10€ im Monat für 100MB für 25€ bekommst du eine echte Flat wenn du sowas brauchst.


----------



## magmaa (30 Juli 2009)

Aha werde ich gleich mal schauen bin eh auf der suche nach einem neuen Handyvertrag.


----------



## Perfektionist (1 August 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... nach MV. In eine Gegend, wo T-Mobile nicht UMTS anbietet. Da kann ich dann meinen ersten persönlichen Praxistest machen ...


ePlus: EDGE, T-Mobile: EDGE. Der Web'n'walk-Manager zeigte beide Male irgendwas mit 300 und noch bisschenwas Kilobit pro Sekunde an. Bin nun aktuell bei Alditalk (ePlus) eingeloggt, und es läuft mal zumindest für das Forum und E-Mail bei T-Online ausreichend schnell ...

und ich muss mal bei der Rezeption nachfragen: ich glaube, ich habe hier kostenlos DSL aufm Zimmer - dann muss ich mir nur noch ein Patchkabel besorgen (kostenloses Internet in Deutschen Hotels bin ich ja noch nicht so gewohnt).


----------



## Perfektionist (2 August 2009)

So, Patchkabel verlegt, und eingeschränkte Konnektivität ... MIST!!!

Also die Gelegenheit, T-Mobile zu testen. Übertragunsrate: 236kBit/s, gefühlt noch deutlich weniger, als gestern mit ePlus.

also mal die Netzwerkeinstellungen des Rechnerle nochmal checken und mal die Rezeption bemühen, woran es beim Hotel-DSL liegen könnte ...

EDIT: so, jetzt mit Hotel-DSL. Muss wohl gestern überlastet gewesen sein (Hotel ist rappelvoll). Hab auch noch gestern ePlus probiert - oh, je, da ging auch nichts, war nochmals deutlich langsamer als T-Mobile.


----------



## Perfektionist (27 August 2009)

so, vodafone ist unten durch ...

nach 50MB Limit für die Web-session (10EUR, 7-Tage) nach fünf Stunden erreicht ...

na, da surf ich doch lieber ohne UMTS weiter mit E+/Aldi-Talk (so dreist kobert keine Hure, so, wie Vodafone).


----------



## Cerberus (27 August 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> so, vodafone ist unten durch ...
> 
> nach 50MB Limit für die Web-session (10EUR, 7-Tage) nach fünf Stunden erreicht ...
> 
> na, da surf ich doch lieber ohne UMTS weiter mit E+/Aldi-Talk (so dreist kobert keine Hure, so, wie Vodafone).


 
Ist nach den 50MB wirklich Schluss und es geht nicht mehr? Ich kenne es von mir, dass ich für mich ein Limit einstellen kann und dann warnt er mich wenn ich mich diesem Limit nähere. Kann dann aber trotzdem noch weitersurfen. Das Limit ist im Prinzip eine Warnung für den Endnutzer.


----------



## Perfektionist (27 August 2009)

nee, alles ist gut ...

ich hab so spät in der Nacht nicht mehr richtig hingeschaut - diese Limitwarnung hatte absolut nichts mit der gebuchten Websession zu tun, sondern war bei dem Vodafone-Verbindungsassistenten aktiviert und mal grundsätzlich auf 50MB eingestellt. Eigentlich ja Quatsch, was maßt sich diese Software an, etwas von dem Tarif zu wissen, den ich gerade nutze.

... alles ist gut (und Vodafone wieder mein Freund).


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 August 2009)

hallo,
aldi stick: verbindung reisst immer wieder ab, verbindung über edge, bei umts schnort die sache schon, fazit: schneller als isdn, aber sonst nur etwas für unterwegs, oder man hat kein dsl.


----------



## sensai (1 September 2009)

moin allen

Ich benutze seit März 2009 das O2 Surfstick für 25 € / Monat. Nutze ich das für kompletes Internetwork, und bin zufrieden. Wohne in Hannover und bekomme hier zu 90 % HSDPA Connect. Manchmal nehme ich meinen Schleptop zum Angeln dort kriege ich UMTS, kein wunder angeln tu ich nicht in der City sondern Outdoor. Was mir aber am besten gefählt ist da ich beruflich viel unter wegs bin nutze ich Skype und unterhalte mich mit Freunden mobil unter wegs. Und auch das funktioniert ohne probleme. Kurz gesagt: für 25 € war das ein guter Deal und wahre Flatrate bis 10 GB Datendownload pro Monat ohne beschränkung, darüber wird nur die Surfgeschwindichkeit gedrosselt. Ich habe seit dem keinen anderen Internetanschluss und habe noch nie mehr als 4,5 GB erreicht. Die anderen Anbieter waren mir entweder zu teuer oder zu KRASS.

mfg
thomas


----------



## magmaa (2 September 2009)

Hier auch ein günstiges Angebot von http://www.simplydata.de/index.php


----------



## Matze001 (15 Januar 2010)

Also ich will auch mal was dazu schreiben 

Ich selbst nutze das 1GB Datenpaket von Blau.de (e-plus).
Hier in Hannover (Zentrum) immer UMTS, außerhalb bin ich oft bei EDGE, selten GPRS.
In der Firma sitz ich im Bunker, so viel Stahlbeton, da hab ich Teilweise nur 100 BYTE/s (jaa Byte). 

In der DB funktionierte es auf der Strecke Hannover - Koblenz SEHR gut, nur drei bis vier verbindungsabbrüche auf der gesammten Fahrt, meisst hat man dann aber auch außer Kuhweiden nix gesehn.

Als Modem nutze ich mein Handy, oder surfe direkt von diesem.

Mein Vater nutzt von der Firma aus den Vodafone Surfstick. In der City gut, außerhalb grottig da die Masten meisst gnadenlos überlastet sind.

Das ist ja der große nachteil von UMTS/HSDPA/... das die Bandbreite an einem Knoten sich auf die Anzahl der Teilnehmer aufteilt.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Megablubb (20 Januar 2010)

ich nutze mein Handy als modem!

Ist eine schicke sache, kann überall mit dem handy ins internet und ebenfalls mit meinem notebook..
hat was


----------



## derwestermann (21 Januar 2010)

Habe seit drei Jahren die Web'n Walk Karte vom T-Mopp und bin ziemlich zufrieden. Meistens UMTS, nur in extrem-Ecken (Westmittelfranken, z.B.) gar keinen Empfang.

Meine Tochter und ein Kumpel von mir, haben den Aldi-Stick und sind begeistert, allerdings hausen die in HB und HH und betreiben das Teil am Desktop.

Wenn meine WnW-Card mal das zeitliche segnet, nehme ich den Aldi-Stick und stopfe die T-Mob-SIM rein und weiter geht's.


----------

